# Ceejay



## Vlad

It is with great sadness that Megs and I learned that Claudia Long, a.k.a. Ceejay, passed away this past Sunday. Claudia’s husband Paul shared the terrible news with us and said that he wanted Claudia’s friends, who she loved chatting with over the years, to know.

Claudia was a long-time O.G., prolific contributor of the TPF community, and she was very active in this Bal and Celebrity forums. According to Paul, this community meant a lot to Claudia and she spoke of her friends on TPF often.

We are so saddened by her sudden passing and wish sincere condolences to Paul, her family and her TPF friends.


----------



## fashionmaudel

I am so sad to hear this news. She was just so wonderful and helpful, and kind of a legend in my eyes.  My sincere condolences to her family.


----------



## dolali

I always enjoyed her contributions! She was definitely THE BAL GAL! A legend for sure.
Rest in peace dear Ceejay

My condolences to her husband Paul and family.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My deepest condolences to her husband and family. This is devastating news. We adore you, Claudia, and you have been a beacon of light on this forum.


----------



## gracekelly

I had the pleasure of meeting Ceejay in person and had lunch with her several times.  we enjoyed talking about everything under the sun and had so much fun.    We would have seen more of eachother, but Covid pretty much turned us all into hermits.  She recently moved to the Palm Desert area and was very happy there.  My deepest condolences to her husband Paul.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Oh no this is so sad.
Sending best wishes to her husband and family


----------



## purseinsanity

I just read the news in the Harry and Meghan thread and I'm so shocked.  What a loss to our community.  @CeeJay you will truly be missed.  Your posts were always insightful and entertaining.  RIP.  My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## V0N1B2

Wow. I didn’t see that coming.  I know she had mentioned some health issues, but... wow.
I’m really sorry to hear that.  Judging from her posts in the celeb threads, she must’ve been feisty right to the end. Condolences to her family.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences to her husband and family and friends  

She was a wonderful person to interact with on the forum and definitely will be missed.


----------



## needlv

Oh this is such sad news.  My deepest condolences to Paul and her family.


----------



## tulipfield

How very sad.  Condolences to her husband and family~


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh how sad, she was such a spirit. Please pass along our condolences if you are able. My heart and thoughts are with her husband.


----------



## rose60610

Tragic. Sorry to hear. Condolences to her family. Thank you Vlad for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## LittleStar88

Rest easy, Ceejay. Thank you for sharing your quick wit with us.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Be at peace, CeeJay. Your posts will be missed. You had a way about you no one could forget.


----------



## Miss Liz

So very sorry to hear this. The Purse Forum won‘t be the same without CJ.


----------



## luckiegirl

Such sad news! Sincerest condolences to her family and friends. May her memory always be a blessing.


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! I am stunned. She was the person who introduced and educated me on Bals. 
Keeping Paul and the rest of her family in my prayers. RIP Ceejay, TPF will never be the same.


----------



## indiaink

I will never forget her avatar/photo. She was a cool lady, and I really enjoyed her. Dammit. Thanks for letting us know, @Vlad.


----------



## Swanky

She was a dear member, so sassy!  Her presence will be sorely missed, Rip in Peace Claudia


----------



## maxxout

I just read about this in the OG forum and I’m shocked. It just won’t be the same here without her. I think we’re all going to really miss her. Her sense of humor, her feistiness, her deep knowledge of the early Balenciaga production years and her huge amazing collection. We had so many wonderful correspondences. I wish I would’ve known she was ill and wish I could’ve said everything in my heart that I felt about her.  What a loss.


----------



## 880

My heartfelt condolences to Paul, her family, and her loved ones. She will be so very missed here


----------



## lanasyogamama

Very sad news, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sgj99

I will miss her


----------



## 19flowers

She was a special friend to many here and she will be missed.


----------



## jellyv

A Bal gal who inspired and shared her expertise, but more importantly she expressed charm and joie de vivre that uplifted us all. Very saddening news.


----------



## jen943

I'm so sorry. Condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## muchstuff

I'm in shock, she and I chatted frequently and I'm just devastated to hear this. Condolences to her husband and family, rest in peace CeeJay.


----------



## fayden

I'm at a loss for words. CeeJay has been around this forum for as long as I can remember. I'll remember her for her colorful posts and her Balenciaga Closet! RIP CeeJay. You'll be missed immensely. What a loss.


----------



## Roie55

Very sad to hear, while i didnt know her well i saw and read her many posts and was always impressed by her warm friendly and knowledgeable help. Condolences to her family and i hope they get a chance to read so they know how many friends and respected peers will miss her.


----------



## zen1965

Devastating news. 
I am completely floored. Claudia mentioned health issues in the z-list actress threat a couple of times but this comes as such a shock. My profound condolences to her husband and family.
RIP, dear Claudia.


----------



## Lodpah

RIP Claudia. You will be sorely missed. Condolences to her family. Devastating.


----------



## wisconsin

Very sad to hear. I cannot forget her and her Bal collection.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Claudia, your wisdom and wit will be sorely missed.  My best wishes to your family and friends, of which there are many.


----------



## Asphodel

I am very saddened. I loved all her posts in the Bal forum and even followed her on Insta to see her cool jewelry posts. Ceejay will be very missed


----------



## carmen56

I'm saddened to hear this news.  I only 'knew' Ceejay through her posts on the Harry and Meghan thread, they were always entertaining to read.  She only posted on there recently, so her passing is such a shock.  My condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## lulu212121

So sad. I will miss her. I don't even know what to say. She helped me so much with Bals. She was the best! Condolences to her husband and family.

In memory of Ceejay I'm wearing a Bal for at least the rest of the month!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Very sad news…
I’ll think about her every time I’ll use my boobie, as her amazing collection made me want one so bad…
Condolences to her family.


----------



## mere girl

Such sad news ❤️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

So incredibly saddened to hear this, the Bal forum won't be the same without her, she was here from the start & it seemed like she would always be here, such a shock


----------



## earswithfeet

I'm in deep shock right now. So saddend to hear of her passing. I didn't know her personally, but from what I learned from her through this forum she seemed like a very feisty and loving warm soul. Sending my love and much strength to her loved ones. RIP, dear Claudia. You will be missed by so many


----------



## Hermes Zen

Sincerest condolences to Claudia’s husband, family and friends. She will be missed terribly.


----------



## Norm.Core

Ceejay was the Bal gal from the very beginning. And she never stopped. The Boobie Queen with an unrivalled collection of the best and rarest Bals.

Our little forum won’t be the same without her. Thank you for brightening the Bal threads with your witty and helpful posts Ceejay. You will be missed.


----------



## Sharont2305

RIP darling Claudia, what a woman. She will be sorely missed. I always enjoyed her wit and wisdom. 
My condolences to Paul and her family


----------



## RAINDANCE

I was so very sad this morning to read that CeeJay has passed away and would like to add my condolences to her husband, family, friends and forum family.

Over the last few years I had noticed that CeeJay shared just a little about her arthritis and autoimmune illness and at times how painful and debilitating that was. That she was fully involved in living life, learning new skills and undertaking a career change, contributing to the forum in her inimitable perceptive and witty style was inspirational.

RIP CeeJay


----------



## Dmurphy1

So very sad to hear the news of Ceejay's passing. She will be so missed and prayers to her family as well.


----------



## LostInBal

I have no words. I’m shocked right now. We chatted last time in 07/08  Claudia, you will always missed and remembered whatever you are my friend. From the bottom of my heart all my most sincere  condolences to her husband Paul and family. Oh my, I just realized right now


----------



## djfmn

My sincere condolences to Ceejay's family. Her knowledge, charm, wit and general feistiness will be sorely missed. I loved reading her posts.


----------



## *Jenn*

oh no, this is devastating news! my deepest condolences to her husband and family.
she was always a beacon of knowledge here in the bal forum. 
i always looked forward to her posts and follow her on IG as well.
very sad. she will truly be missed.


----------



## mia55

This is so shocking and sad. I always enjoyed reading her post and will truly miss her.

Condolences to the family, RIP @CeeJay


----------



## MAGJES

Rest in Peace Dear Claudia. Forever our Boobie Queen.


----------



## IntheOcean

Rest in peace, Claudia. My condolences to Claudia's family and loved ones. The Bal forum will never be quite the same without her.


----------



## piperdog

My condolences to Paul and all of their loved ones. Rest in peace @CeeJay; we'll never be the same without you.


----------



## bellecate

I am so sorry to hear this. What a loss to all of us. I’ve always enjoyed her contributions to the forums. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Annawakes

I enjoyed reading her posts and anecdotes.  They were so colorful!  Because of @CeeJay the status of a certain actress will forever be cemented as “*Z-list” *in my mind as she tirelessly corrected from “B/D- list” many many times!


----------



## Lilliesdaughter

Strange and interesting to feel the loss of someone I did not personally know yet felt was a friend. This forum truly creates friendships.
Rest In Peace Ceejay. May your memory be a blessing.


----------



## Jktgal

CeeJay said:


> OH NO!! .. so sorry to hear this @QueenofWrapDress !!!  What is it lately with 'stuff' happening?? .. dealing with my arthritis issues and other auto-immune issues, my HUGE fear was that either one of us (me or the hubby) would get COVID (even though we've had the 3 shots)!!  So, on the 4th of July, there was a little community get-together which was fun and I finally got to meet our neighbors (the HB had met many as he goes to a weekly Saturday morning coffee .. which I can't do as I simply can't get around well anymore).
> 
> So, then I start to develop a sore throat .. not bad at first, but THEN ?!?! .. and meanwhile, the HB is coughing up a storm (both early precursors to a COVID infection).  So, yesterday, I got our test kits all set and YUP, both of us have it .. CRAP!!!  The HB is sleeping like crazy and coughing up a storm (I kicked him out of our bedroom .. he can sleep in our guest bedroom!).  Me?!?! .. muscles & joints ache, still horrible sore throat, but the worst?? .. the NAUSEA!  I had really hoped that we would never get this mess!



This was posted last Friday. Please remove if not appropriate, but I hope that this will make people extra vigilant as the new variants have mutated further and show higher ability to evade immunity conferred by vaccines/previous infections.

Vale, Claudia.


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm only going to say this as I know Claudia would appreciate it... 
Wherever you are, sweet lady, I hope you find Prince Philip and have a lovely chat with him about the *Zzzzzzz *lister that married into his family. I'm sure you'd both have plennnnty to say. Much love


----------



## Vlad

Jktgal said:


> This was posted last Friday. Please remove if not appropriate, but I hope that this will make people extra vigilant as the new variants have mutated further and show higher ability to evade immunity conferred by vaccines/previous infections.
> 
> Vale, Claudia.



Claudia openly posted that her and Paul had tested positive after a July 4th outing.

Paul did mention to us that she succumbed to the infection, her body was too weak to fight it off. CV again reared it’s ugly, unpredictable head. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Julija

My condolences to Claudia's family and friends, she will be greatly missed. CeeJay was the inspiration to get my first Bal (and many more after). I still can't believe the news, so sad.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

Even though, I didn't know you personally CeeJay, I want to thank you for your many inspiring posts and I confess that I'll remember you every time someone mentions 'Z-lister.' Rest in peace and condolences to your husband and family.


----------



## maxxout

Jktgal said:


> This was posted last Friday. Please remove if not appropriate, but I hope that this will make people extra vigilant as the new variants have mutated further and show higher ability to evade immunity conferred by vaccines/previous infections.
> 
> Vale, Claudia.



Thank you for finding and posting this.  
Oddly it helps me process this better.


----------



## zinacef

Lilliesdaughter said:


> Strange and interesting to feel the loss of someone I did not personally know yet felt was a friend. This forum truly creates friendships.
> Rest In Peace Ceejay. May your memory be a blessing.


This is exactly how I felt when I found out last night, I was so sad and simply can’t help but talk about her to my friends and dh. we truly have a great forum! so proud to be a part of such caring and loving people!


----------



## Monera

I only recently joined the forum but enjoyed seeing CeeJay around and her fun personality. It boggles my mind a bit that she can be gone so fast. Sending condolences to her husband and family, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am in shock and I am so sorry. She was wonderful.


----------



## sunspark

I will miss her posts.  She was here since this beginning.  so sorry.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sending my condolences to CJ’s family and friends. You will be missed by many.


----------



## ghoulish

RIP @CeeJay, the Bal Queen! She was always so knowledgeable. I've learned a lot about the brand from her posts over the years and I couldn't be more grateful. She also helped many of us find spectacular finds for a bargain. She will be missed!


----------



## english_girl_900

I saw this news posted on IG earlier this afternoon and was just in shock. I came here hoping to see something had been posted, and am so happy to see Ceejay being honored as she should be - she was a true OG and the ultimate Bal Gal. I honestly can't imagine this place without her sass, her knowledge and her style.

Rest easy Ceejay. </3


----------



## fashionmaudel

ghoulish said:


> RIP @CeeJay, the Bal Queen! She was always so knowledgeable. I've learned a lot about the brand from her posts over the years and I couldn't be more grateful. She also helped many of us find spectacular finds for a bargain. She will be missed!



Same for me, she was a wealth of knowledge and so helpful. So many of my bookmarks are posts that she created documenting colors, leathers, etc.


----------



## MiniMabel

So sorry to hear this, I always enjoyed her posts in the Harkles thread, very witty and sharp.

RIP Ceejay.


----------



## Kmora

RIP CeeJay 

You contributed so much to this Forum and I know I am not the only one who sees you as the ultimate Bal Gal  you will be missed


----------



## Jayne1

I'm heartbroken.


----------



## redney

So very sad and shocked. She was a force on tPF and one of the most knowledgeable about Bal. She will be missed.


----------



## charlottawill

I am relatively new to tPF and can't add much to what has already been said, but it is lovely to see the outpouring of affection for her. There is so much said about the internet being a dark place, but that is not the case here. It was kind and thoughtful of her husband to share her passing here in his time of grief. RIP CeeJay, and may happy memories bring your family comfort.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wow...such sad news. The Bal forum won't be the same without her.


----------



## bagshopr

I relied on CeeJay's extensive Balenciaga knowledge and loved her photos of her bag collections. And I *always* clicked on CeeJay's posts! May she rest in peace.


----------



## Chanbal

A kind member shared this very sad news with me and I'm still in shock. I always enjoyed Ceejay's posts in the H&MM's thread, she was one of my TPF friends. RIP dear Ceejay, you will be missed!  My condolences to her husband and family.

@Vlad thanks for this thread


----------



## muchstuff

Yes, thank you @Vlad for sharing the news with us. Very considerate of you.


----------



## Nibb

Wow. Condolences to her family. I didn’t know her well but had some friendly exchanges with her on the forum. I did love her royal family posts, such great sass and snark. RIP feisty Ceejay


----------



## Miss Liz

charlottawill said:


> I am relatively new to tPF and can't add much to what has already been said, but it is lovely to see the outpouring of affection for her. There is so much said about the internet being a dark place, but that is not the case here. It was kind and thoughtful of her husband to share her passing here in his time of grief. RIP CeeJay, and may happy memories bring your family comfort.


So well put charlotawill! Every time I would check into the Harkles thread and see a new post from Ceejay I could not help but smile, thinking “this will definitely be good”! She certainly didn’t suffer fools, and will be sorely missed.


----------



## *Jenn*

Personally, I am going to be carrying Bals for next little while in honor of CeeJay.  

can we get a hashtag going? maybe #BalsforCeeJay ?


----------



## atlantis1982

Wow, I did not see this coming...so sad for her family/loved ones 
This forum's definitely not going to be the same without her; she had such knowledge and a huge passion for Balenciaga's (especially the oldies and anything red!)
RIP and positive thoughts/prayers for her husband.


----------



## BooYah

I’m so sad and very sorry to hear of Ceejay’s passing.

May her soul find the abode of heaven and she sit beside God and spread her love there too.
May He wrap His arms around her family and comfort them during this most difficult time; my deepest condolences go out to her loved ones.

May you rest with the angels now, Ceejay


----------



## Elementary

I cannot express how saddened I am by this news. I am so so sorry to Paul, her family, and friends, as well as everyone on the Bal forum. I’ve been reading her posts, soaking up her knowledge, and enjoying her pictures since the early 2000’s. A sad sad day.


----------



## ap.

My sincere condolences to CJ's family and friends. 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## ksuromax

such a terrible loss, my heart goes out to the family. I just can't believe it


----------



## Kimbashop

I’m in shock right now having just read this news. I will miss Ceejay’s wit and wisdom. She is one of the reasons I got into Bals. She was always so helpful. I often stayed up late at night pouring over her gorgeous collection on the forum and learning from her about Bal leathers, years, and styles. I chose my very fist Bal city—my very first designer bag—based on her knowledge and enthusiasm. She and I also bantered about Boston and the days of the “curse,” as we were both Red Sox fans. 

I will miss seeing you here, Ceejay. May you Rest In Peace. My best to her family during this difficult time.


----------



## solitudelove

My condolences to Ceejay's family and friends. This is such sad news...she always shared so much and contributed plenty to the TPF community. Rest in peace, Ceejay.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> Personally, I am going to be carrying Bals for next little while in honor of CeeJay.
> 
> can we get a hashtag going? maybe #BalsforCeeJay ?



#BalsforCeeJay


----------



## xeyes

While I mostly lurk, I always enjoyed reading CeeJay’s contributions, first in the Bal forum and more recently in the Harry & Meghan thread. Her posts were always cheerful, entertaining, and informative. I’m no Bal expert, but what I know I learned largely from her posts, and she’s a lot of the reason I now have a small Bal collection (including a “swamp thing” black/green City!). The outpouring of love here really is testament to her and her contributions to the Purseforum.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> My deepest condolences to her husband and family. This is devastating news. We adore you, Claudia, and you have been a beacon of light on this forum.



I've been debating whether I should add more to my original post as I do not wish to undermine anyone else's experiences but I feel heart broken over her sudden passing. I'm sure I am not alone in my grief. I don't know if this will be helpful right now but if anyone needs a safe place to share their grief my inbox is open.  I have been on this forum as a lurker since around 2014. I absolutely adored Ceejays wit and the passion she posted with, alongside how much she adored the forum. Her willingness to share her expertise has transformed not only the Balenciaga subforum but The Purse Forum as a unit. Please take this as a gentle reminder to be kind to ourselves.  We build real connections here, everyone.


----------



## alisonanna

I have followed her posts since I joined tPF in 2006 - that's a long virtual relationship.  This news has truly saddened me.  She was such a great teacher of Balenciaga, as well as witty and an amazing collector.  She will be missed.  Condolences to her family.


----------



## BPC

I am so very sorry to be reading this. Condolences to her family.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Oh my goodness sorry to hear this sad news. RIP and condolences to CeeJay family and friends.


----------



## houseof999

So sorry to hear this news.    My sincere condolences to Ceejay's family and friends.


----------



## thebagqueen

R.IP. Ceejay, you are truly missed already. Condolences to her family and friends


----------



## beata-kelly

Horrible news. She will be deeply missed.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

That makes me sad 
I'll miss you


----------



## LostInBal

SakuraSakura said:


> I've been debating whether I should add more to my original post as I do not wish to undermine anyone else's experiences but I feel heart broken over her sudden passing. I'm sure I am not alone in my grief. I don't know if this will be helpful right now but if anyone needs a safe place to share their grief my inbox is open.  I have been on this forum as a lurker since around 2014. I absolutely adored Ceejays wit and the passion she posted with, alongside how much she adored the forum. Her willingness to share her expertise has transformed not only the Balenciaga subforum but The Purse Forum as a unit. Please take this as a gentle reminder to be kind to ourselves.  We build real connections here, everyone.


I feel really bad. Can’t believe she’s not here anymore. I chatted with her on 07/08 . She told me she had covid while I was feeling first symptoms of infection myself without even knowing it (yes, I got covid almost by the same time than her). Our last phrase to each other was “Fingers crossed my friend” and she said “Fingers and toes!!!” adding a laughing emoticon of her face


----------



## thebattagirl

I'm so very sad to hear this, loved reading and seeing CeeJay's posts/pics especially in the Bal Forum. My deepest condolences to her family and friends. she will sorely be missed.


----------



## tamy

So sorry to hear this news! I have been gone for a while, but whenever I come and check in, I always enjoy reading her posts here at the Bal forum. She will be missed. Sincerest condolences to her family.


----------



## zooba

@Vlad thank you for letting us know.  I still can't believe it but deeoply appreciate hearing about her passing.  She was such a talented lady in many respects.


----------



## english_girl_900

LostInBal said:


> I feel really bad. Can’t believe she’s not here anymore. I chatted with her on 07/08 . She told me she had covid while I was feeling first symptoms of infection myself without even knowing it (yes, I got covid almost by the same time than her). Our last phrase to each other was “Fingers crossed my friend” and she said “Fingers and toes!!!” adding a laughing emoticon of her face


God that's actually broken my heart


----------



## missucc

I also want to express my condolences and say that Ceejay will be missed.

I have been a long time lurker, first drawn to tpf when I became curious about Bals and this community offered (and continues to offer) an immense knowledge base. While I hadn't had much personal interactions with Ceejay, I have learned so much from her posts. Most importantly, her love and passion for Bals were contagious. This was one of the reasons why I went from being curious to falling in love with Bals. Ceejay will always be the Bal and Boobie Queen (BBQ for short?)

RIP Ceejay.


----------



## papertiger

For 'our' CeeJay, rock-on Bal-4-ever


----------



## purses & pugs

CeeJay/Claudia was a special friend to me ever since we met here at tPF in 2009. This is so sad and unreal… Crying when I write this.
My family and I had the pleasure to meet Claudia and her husband Paul a few years ago in LA and I will always carry these good memories in my heart❤️


----------



## TCmummy

It is sad to know that I will no longer see her posts in this forum....sending all the kind wishes to her family


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Sorry to hear this news. RIP, Ceejay!


----------



## samfalstaff

Heartbreaking news. She will be missed.


----------



## sheanabelle

Such sad news, Over many years on & off the forum...I could never forget Ceejay.  Rest In Peace.


----------



## Lakotan

I am so saddened by this shocking news. I always looked forward to Ceejay’s posts, she was always on the front lines of Bal related news, a true Bal champion. What a loss to our community of Bal fanatics and everyone whose hearts she touched.


----------



## gazoo

I'm shocked. Utterly heartbroken. Claudia will be sorely missed around here.

My deepest condolence to all her loved ones, here and IRL. Please, everyone, stay as safe as possible. These are such scary times we're in.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm shocked. Ceejay was always such a wonderful member. Claudia will be missed.

Sending my thoughts and love to their family.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm so sorry to read this. CeeJay was an OG and always so kind and helpful. Condolences to her friends & family.


----------



## DeMonica

Awful news! I didn't know her apart from her witty contributions to the MM thread, but she was definitely a great member and a pleasure to talk to. RIP Claudia. My sincerest condolences to her family.


----------



## andral5

Oh, nooo!! This is beyond sad! I so hoped to get to meet her irl, being almost neighbors…
always thinking there is still time to contact her… but time is so short, we never know when it will run out.
My condolences to her family and close friends. Here will not be the same without you, Claudia…


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Very sad to read about this and condolences to her friends and family. It was solely because of Ceejay's extensive Bal knowledge and collection posts that I bought from the brand.


----------



## sdkitty

so very saddened to hear this shocking news....Claudia helped/enabled me getting my first (and only thus far) Bal...my black City.  I'm sure she helped a lot of you here too
RIP dear friend


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Very sorry to hear this. Ceejay didn't agree on everything (but mostly on other things) but she was always good for a spirited conversation.

My condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## Suzie

RIP.


----------



## Antonia

I just today heard the news about CeeJay!  This is so very sad and my condolences to her family.  I just can't imagine the Balenciaga forum without her.  She was the Bal Goddess!!  The last convo I had with her was when I scored my electric blue work with giant gold HW from TRR, she loved the color and immediately commented on it!  I still have not used the bag in fear of ruining it (it's in like new condition) but after this, I'm going to use it and think of her!!!  RIP CeeJay, you will be missed dearly!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I just today heard the news about CeeJay!  This is so very sad and my condolences to her family.  I just can't imagine the Balenciaga forum without her.  She was the Bal Goddess!!  The last convo I had with her was when I scored my electric blue work with giant gold HW from TRR, she loved the color and immediately commented on it!  I still have not used the bag in fear of ruining it (it's in like new condition) but after this, I'm going to use it and think of her!!!  RIP CeeJay, you will be missed dearly!


yes, go use that bag.  life is too short.


----------



## fettfleck

What devastating news…  RIP and my deepest condolences to Paul and her family…
She will be missed.


----------



## riiella

Rest In Peace Ceejay. 
Deepest condolences to your loved ones.


----------



## weezer

My deepest condolences to Ceejay/Claudia’s loved ones.

May there be rainbows of color as bright and gorgeous as your legendary Bal collection wherever you are. You will be missed.


----------



## Summerfriend

I am so sorry to hear this news. RIP CeeJay! Your Bal-a-palooza never will be forgotten!


----------



## jeune_fille

I just read it this morning. It was so weird because yesterday afternoon, while window shopping I was thinking of her Balenciaga collection and was wondering if she were selling some of hers. Also her posts regarding Balenciaga in general and some posts on The Real Real thread were very informative. She didn't know me but my condolences to her family.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

My deepest condolences to her husband Paul and her family.
She will be missed by many.
R.I.P Ceejay.


----------



## Tartlet

Ceejay’s knowledge and love of Balenciaga’s leathers and colourways was an absolute gift to this forum. 

I didn’t know her, but she was so open in sharing many of her incredible life experiences. I’ll miss her references to having lived in New England, working in the financial sector years ago, sourcing her “amazeballs” Balenciaga gems, and the occasional celebrity encounter.  

My condolences to her loved ones.


----------



## labrat1996

What sad news. My condolences to Paul and her family. She will be missed.


----------



## azukitea

sorry to hear this sad news, she will be missed. My deepest condolences to her family


----------



## vesna

Oh noooo, I haven't been on forum for a month because of my family emergencies, and I find this out tonight ??? CeeJay was my bright Bal star and a great PF friend always there to help and cheer with me. I will miss her terribly on the forum. I send her family my deepest condolences.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Vlad said:


> It is with great sadness that Megs and I learned that Claudia Long, a.k.a. Ceejay, passed away this past Sunday. Claudia’s husband Paul shared the terrible news with us and said that he wanted Claudia’s friends, who she loved chatting with over the years, to know.
> 
> Claudia was a long-time O.G., prolific contributor of the TPF community, and she was very active in this Bal and Celebrity forums. According to Paul, this community meant a lot to Claudia and she spoke of her friends on TPF often.
> 
> We are so saddened by her sudden passing and wish sincere condolences to Paul, her family and her TPF friends.


Oh my gourd, I am so distressed by this news. I've been off the forum for a while dealing with my mother coming to live with us, and I can't believe that I logged back in to this horrible news. It's so hard to fathom, I had seen her IG posts from the first week in July, and it appeared she was happy, going out to eat with her hubby, and snagging a fabulous 2003 Chèvre bag in Olive Brun. 

I did not know CeeJay personally, but we interacted on this forum and on Instagram, and I always felt that she was a really cool soul. I appreciated her deep and vast knowledge of Balenciaga bags, and her love of beautiful jewelry. In one of her last IG posts, she shared her bracelet stack, and the one that stuck out for me was the engraved ID bracelet with the word "ETERNITY" on it. 

My deepest condolences to those who knew and loved her. She was a true Rara Avis, a beautifully colorful gilded bird that graced us with her presence. I hope and pray she is sharing stories about her amazing Bal collection with other aficionados in handbag heaven.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Jayne1 said:


> I'm heartbroken.


As am I. This is a hard one to process.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ksuromax said:


> such a terrible loss, my heart goes out to the family. I just can't believe it


I just received a Pourpre Part Time from the UPS Santa today, and was eager to come here to share that I'd finally snagged one of my  Holy Grail Bal bags, hoping to see a fun post from CeeJay and get caught up on the Forum doings. I, too, just can't believe this is real. It's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Bags4Me2

Heartfelt Thank You @val For posting such sad news. 
God Bless you CeeJay Your Watch Has Ended. 
Very sad times. Praying for her husband & family.
A reminder for her husband…keep your eyes open, she is with you!


----------



## mmmsc

So very sad. We all loved and respected her;  what a good person Claudia was! And she really knew her Balenciagas. Kept up with her on facebook and we had plans to meet in California or Mississippi one day. Not meant to be, but she is surely missed. Think of her every time I wear one of my Balenciagas or any gold jewelry. She had such a flair. And she was an artist who wore and made the most beautiful Jewelry. Just devastated.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

A true inspiration

@Vlad, any thoughts on making her BAL-a-palooza thread a sticky, in her honor? It is such a great reference and memory of her.


----------



## chowlover2

Great idea!


----------



## vesna

I have a red bowler Bal which I call CeeJay Bal because she helped me navigate through reds in June. Her passing made a very strong  change in my life to be honest. I listed a lot of my stuff to sell because I wanted to step out and start living better but not because of my bags and SLGs and “stuff”, but start seing the world and prople again after these three years if teaching from home and isolation. I changed a lot since I read  the news , after she told me all  about her dream job and dream California, and within a month all gone. This happened in a very similar way with my mom 8 years ago, and I still have no idea how to deal with it. 

I will keep the red CeeJay Bal to honour and remember her. 

I also think that Balenciaga people should know that there was a Bal queen who could tell you  color and shade and leather quality by  year  and send a comparison pic of any  color through years.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm just shocked to read this and so sad to hear of her passing. CeeJay was an original fan whose love and expertise especially in the Bal forum was so helpful and relied upon. I loved popping in and seeing what the original bal girls were up to - in fact we were still chatting about bags as of last month. Rest well C.


----------



## sdkitty

beauxgoris said:


> I'm just shocked to read this and so sad to hear of her passing. CeeJay was an original fan whose love and expertise especially in the Bal forum was so helpful and relied upon. I loved popping in and seeing what the original bal girls were up to - in fact we were still chatting about bags as of last month. Rest well C.


It is a shock when someone relatively young like this goes unexpectedly.  Makes me a bit sad too that while everyone is talking about her how, as time passes, that will change.  Agree, she was very helpful and will be missed.


----------



## pjrufus

My heart is broken today. Haven’t been on PF for awhile, (avoiding temptation.) Saw some Bal goodies on a few sites and thought ‘wonder what Ceejay thinks about these?’

Ceejay was warm, funny, smart, friendly and helpful to everyone here, whether an OG or a newbie. I keep glancing over at the City on my dresser. I know she was an enabling contributor to it’s purchase, as well as a couple more. Her memory will live on in my thoughts whenever I wear them.

Now I’m off to go offer up a toast to a wonderful lady.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

pjrufus said:


> My heart is broken today. Haven’t been on PF for awhile, (avoiding temptation.) Saw some Bal goodies on a few sites and thought ‘wonder what Ceejay thinks about these?’
> 
> Ceejay was warm, funny, smart, friendly and helpful to everyone here, whether an OG or a newbie. I keep glancing over at the City on my dresser. I know she was an enabling contributor to it’s purchase, as well as a couple more. Her memory will live on in my thoughts whenever I wear them.
> 
> Now I’m off to go offer up a toast to a wonderful lady.


I wish there was a plain heart emoji for "loving" this post.  The smiling face with two hearts for eyes doesn't seem appropriate.  Life is so fragile.


----------



## LostInBal

One month + three days since she left us


----------



## jillita

I had not been on here for awhile and  I am totally in shock.  I have tons of screenshots of her collections.  RIP Bal Queen.  Deepest condolences to her family and all her friends here.


----------



## muggles

God bless you dear CeeJay. Rest In Peace


----------



## Nancy in VA

I really enjoyed chatting with CeeJay on-line - she was even on my Facebook - I was so shocked and will miss her.  Yes, rest in peace.


----------



## midniteluna

My deepest condolences to her family, can't believe this is what I read when I signed in after a long time. I remember enjoying reading her comments/ insights/ input in the Balenciaga thread when I first signed up Purse forum. We are IG friends too. Really saddened by the news. May she rest in peace.


----------



## jackyhen

Rest in peace, I hope that god will take good care of you.


----------



## jackyhen

It's so sad to think about the fact that people who once used to be so close to you are not here anymore..


----------



## Nancy in VA

I was shocked to hear of her passing - she was even on my Facebook - I have not chatted with her in a while but she was such a nice and fascinating person.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## IslandBB

So sad to read about CeeJay just now.  Always so helpful- helped pick out my first Bal years ago and inspired me to actually use and enjoy (it’s ok if it becomes a “banger” bag)!  My condolences to her family and I second making her Balapalooza thread a sticky!


----------



## hedur

What a horrible thing to log in and see. I didn't know CeeJay but the knowledge she shared here helped me so much over the years. All my best to her family. What a devastating loss.


----------



## LostInBal

Tomorrow 10/11 will be four months without her


----------



## chowlover2

It’s not the same here without her. I never realized what a large presence she had.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

wow, just seeing this now.  Read about the bal scandal and looked her up to see what she thought about it, knowing she has a huge bal collection and read about her passing.RIP CeeJay


----------



## CityGirl6789

Form changes but love remains.  I am just learning of CeeJay’s passing.    Her kindness, humor and wealth of information remain with all of us she touched.  Sending deep condolences to Paul and all her loved ones.  Godspeed CeeJay❤️


----------



## PikaboICU

Absolutely heartbreaking.. This was shock.. You leave a place for awhile and just expect everything to be the same when you return..
CeeJay was a spitfire, a wealth of knowledge and a very nice person. The Bal community has lost their sage and TPF has lost a well respected and cherished member. 

I will miss her.. 

This forum will go on and her posts will be here for a long time for people to enjoy & she will educate countless people. She will continue to touch & inspire... Isn't that all anyone can ask.. To leave a lasting legacy.. She has..

I will miss her..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Absolutely heartbreaking.. This was shock.. You leave a place for awhile and just expect everything to be the same when you return..
> CeeJay was a spitfire, a wealth of knowledge and a very nice person. The Bal community has lost their sage and TPF has lost a well respected and cherished member.
> 
> I will miss her..
> 
> This forum will go on and her posts will be here for a long time for people to enjoy & she will educate countless people. She will continue to touch & inspire... Isn't that all anyone can ask.. To leave a lasting legacy.. She has..
> 
> I will miss her..


Good to see you back!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Good to see you back!



Thank you so much my friend.. What a shock and a heartbreak about CeeJay.
I know everyone has known for awhile and processed but for me, it's like it just happened.

I'm happy to see you're still here & authenticating.. Good for you..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Thank you so much my friend.. What a shock and a heartbreak about CeeJay.
> I know everyone has known for awhile and processed but for me, it's like it just happened.
> 
> I'm happy to see you're still here & authenticating.. Good for you..


----------



## umichmm

I had no idea until today that we lost such a great person! Balenciaga Moto bags were what originally brought me to TPF, and I wouldn’t have 1/100th of the knowledge I ended up with, without CeeJay. Her expertise and humor was perfection. Rest well.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

oh jeez - I just came across this news now  - how devasting - i noticed her absence on the H&M thread since the fall and was wondering why no posts from her especially now, i obviously missed the noticed there too - well this explains it - how sweet of her husband to lets us know. May her memory be eternal.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I am shocked to hear this. She was such a Bal girl and I love how helpful and knowledgeable she is. RIP, Claudia.


----------



## louien

RIP


----------

